
Ask HN: I rolled my own email client. Should I release it? - 19eightyfour
It&#x27;s very shit. But it works. Attachments, HTML and so on. I run it at my own domain.<p>I find it useful. Maybe other people would. Should I release it as another email address you can sign up to? Or should I release the code and explanation of how I do it so people can make their own?
======
mcherm
It is unlikely that there are many people out there who are desperately
seeking another email client, particularly one that is "very shit". If you
start offering email services to the general public you will VERY quickly find
yourself on everyone's blacklists, unable to send emails at all, because
spammers will find your site and use it until it gets blocked.

But your idea of releasing the code and the explanation of how it was done...
that seems pretty good. It might benefit other developers, and it certainly
benefits you ("Here's a small project I worked on...").

~~~
19eightyfour
good point.

okay. i put it here [https://github.com/dosaygo-
corp/diyemail](https://github.com/dosaygo-corp/diyemail)

------
z3t4
building a product is usually just 10% of total work. launch it to learn the
other 90%

~~~
19eightyfour
ok I will try on other projects

~~~
z3t4
its good to start with a shitty product. then it will be easy with a good
product.

